# Academy Awards



## Silent Rose (Mar 27, 2022)

I am usually not into these awards shows, but I am super excited that CODA won Best Picture tonight and also Best Supporting Actor Award to the 1st ever Deaf Actor Tony Kotsur for his amazing performance as Frank Rossi(The Dad) in the movie based on a deaf family that their youngest daughter is the only one in the family that can hear. 

I had to share this as for someone that is in the deaf and hearing impaired community this is pretty exciting.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 27, 2022)

Didn't watch, Haven't watched in decades. Stopped watching award shows long ago.

 Did see the news and read some stories on actor Will Smith hitting comedian Chris Rock for a JOKE about his wife's hair. A JOKE. But then I'm thinking this is a building full of actors, writers, directors etc. A part of me thinks this could've been staged. It's free PR for the individuals involved and the telecast/ceremony itself.  Either way planned or real it's poor taste/behavior no matter how one puts it.


----------



## Jules (Mar 27, 2022)

We watched the last 20 minutes, which turned out to be 30.  Will Smith’s acceptance speech/rambling made no sense until I read about him hitting Chris Rock for a joke that Rock made about Jada.  Whether or not it was staged, I don’t know.  It’ll be analyzed and discussed by the media for ages. Great publicity for all of them.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 27, 2022)

Silent Rose said:


> I am usually not into these awards shows, but I am super excited that CODA won Best Picture tonight and also Best Supporting Actor Award to the 1st ever Deaf Actor Tony Kotsur for his amazing performance as Frank Rossi(The Dad) in the movie based on a deaf family that their youngest daughter is the only one in the family that can hear.
> 
> I had to share this as for someone that is in the deaf and hearing impaired community this is pretty exciting.


I hope he won because of his genuine talent....not to tick boxes.


----------



## mrstime (Mar 27, 2022)

I haven't watched the Awards since I was in my early 20's.  Shoot I don't know what movies were up for the big one. I lost interest in movies years ago.


----------



## Jules (Mar 27, 2022)

It was really shocking to see Liza Minnelli.  She is dealing with viral encephalitis.  I know nothing about it, but see how it has ravaged Liza.


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2022)

Dayum! Will Smith slapped the Pi$$ out of Chris Rock!


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 28, 2022)

*I am so out of the loop with current movies, I have to say I have never heard of either that movie or actor.  I do not remember the last time I watched an award show.*


----------



## jerry old (Mar 28, 2022)

Jules said:


> We watched the last 20 minutes, which turned out to be 30.  Will Smith’s acceptance speech/rambling made no sense until I read about him hitting Chris Rock for a joke that Rock made about Jada.  Whether or not it was staged, I don’t know.  It’ll be analyzed and discussed by the media for ages. Great publicity for all of them.


Honestly, does anyone care what these celebs do?


----------



## Della (Mar 28, 2022)

Chris Rock is the sort of smart, funny comedian who can speak truths through his comedy.  I've never heard him be mean spirited and he wasn't last night.  Instead he took the punch, tried to explain he meant no harm, then was shouted and sworn at by Smith and still went on with the show.  So much respect for him.

Will Smith, on the other hand, has always acted like he thinks he and his family were Hollywood's greatest actors ever, all while playing the same, one note, cocky character in every movie.  As if public violence and swearing wasn't enough he made it all worse in his Oscar acceptance speech by calling it "an act of love" and framing it as a race issue by saying, "this is the lack of respect we have to deal with."  I hope this hurts his box office draw, but I doubt if it will.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 28, 2022)

Della said:


> Chris Rock is the sort of smart, funny comedian who can speak truths through his comedy.  I've never heard him be mean spirited and he wasn't last night.  Instead he took the punch, tried to explain he meant no harm, then was shouted and sworn at by Smith and still went on with the show.  So much respect for him.
> 
> Will Smith, on the other hand, has always acted like he thinks he and his family were Hollywood's greatest actors ever, all while playing the same, one note, cocky character in every movie.  As if public violence and swearing wasn't enough he made it all worse in his Oscar acceptance speech by calling it "an act of love" and framing it as a race issue by saying, "this is the lack of respect we have to deal with."  I hope this hurts his box office draw, but I doubt if it will.


Will Smith's wife has a medical problem that has caused her to lose her hair.  The movie Chris Rock referenced was with a bald character.  I have never heard Chris Rock be offensive before, but I do think this one crossed a line.

I did stand-up comedy in the 90s.  I don't think Chris Rock intended anything mean, but I do think he flubbed that one and wound up being very offensive to her.  It is something that happens to comedians, especially when they are pressed and trying to come up with comedy lines, under pressure.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 28, 2022)

It may not be politically correct, but I have to admit - I do like boxing.  And that clip was the most fun I had, watching anything to do with the Academy Awards, in years....


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 28, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> I hope he won because of his genuine talent....not to tick boxes.


I have seen the movie and his work was amazing.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 28, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> I have never heard Chris Rock be offensive before, but I do think this one crossed a line.
> 
> I did stand-up comedy in the 90s.  I don't think Chris Rock intended anything mean, but I do think he flubbed that one and wound up being very offensive to her.  It is something that happens to comedians, especially when they are pressed and trying to come up with comedy lines, under pressure.


It is not normal to assault the comedian, Will Smith should have been kicked out instead of staying & grinning.  The offensive one was Will Smith, not Chris Rock.

Everyone screams about their "Freedom of Speech" so Chris was free to speak and Will was free to hit him?  Chris is a small man and macho Will towered over him.  Tired of this sick culture unleashed in 2016.

So, Jon, what say you, or do I have to beat it out of you?
eta LoL, no fighting


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 28, 2022)

I might differ with other people,but in this case I side with Will Smith. He did what any good husband should do when someone insults their wife for a condition she has and that is my opinion.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 28, 2022)

Yes, women are still in need of protection from their big strong men.  Sigh.  What an arousal.  If she is so sensitive, why not wear a wig?  Obviously she isn't.  I thought her head looked wonderful, she is a beautiful woman.  Chris Rock is a small man with a big mouth and Will Smith is a bully who needs anger management.


----------



## Jackie23 (Mar 28, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *I am so out of the loop with current movies, I have to say I have never heard of either that movie or actor.  I do not remember the last time I watched an award show.*


....same here, @Marie5656.  I used to never miss the awards show but to me there are less and less new movies that interest me....ditto on the actors.  The same can be said on new music.
I am truly an 'old fogey'.


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 28, 2022)

I didn't see the actual show when it happened so I did not see the closed captions of it when it happened. For me though getting the full context of the situation through the video is impossible other than the slap. I cannot hear the joke from Chris Rock or what Will Smith said in response. I did later read it in text form and the joke was in my opinion distasteful knowing the disability that Jada Pinkett Smith has. I am not one that thinks jokes about disabilities are funny at all no matter if the person who is the brunt of the joke is comfortable with their disability or not. There are many others out there who may have the same disability who are not comfortable with it and it is just not right. Maybe my views are a bit strong because I myself have a disability and what if Chris Rock made a joke towards one of the deaf actors from the CODA movie. Would that have been right even if they laughed it off? I don't think so because it most certainly would have offended many in that community and I believe this probably did the same to those who suffer with this. 

I also feel Will Smith could have handled the situation much better by talking to Chris Rock privately about the comment instead of what he did and ask Chris Rock to apologize for his comment that way in a statement. That would have in my opinion been a much better way to handle the situation, but we all know celebrities go for the drama.


----------



## timoc (Mar 28, 2022)

*Will Smith was a breath of fresh air.*

I don't condone physical attacks, OR, verbal attacks.

Some people with the 'gift of the gab' can tear other people to bits with their tongues, and claim 'it's just a joke', but they really hurt the person that they are verbally insulting, who, because they don't know how to respond 'verbally' they lash out physically instead.

Will Smith put that insulting 'so called comedian' in his place, and reminded the world watching, that chivalry still exists. 
The man  stuck up for his lady wife,  I applaud him.


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 28, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> I might differ with other people,but in this case I side with Will Smith. He did what any good husband should do when someone insults their wife for a condition she has and that is my opinion.


I can't side with either, but what I do feel is Will was acting in the heat of the moment/passion by what some would consider "fighting words". A comedy routine does not justify true fw. That however does not absolve Will of possibly breaking Chris Rock's jaw, that was a hard hit.


----------



## Della (Mar 28, 2022)

I don't think Chris Rock had any idea that Jada had a skin condition that caused her hair to fall out.  She has worn her hair very short before and he just thought it was her style of the moment.  Alopecia is usually temporary.  I know several people who had it (my husband and niece) and the hair came back as suddenly as it left. About half my hair fell out after Covid and now it's returned.  I would never have called it a disability.  It can be upsetting but it's really not the same sort of thing as being deaf.

I think Will Smith expected a standing ovation after he struck a much smaller man who was in the middle of a performance.  Smith later described himself as a protector and defender.  Really?  You'd think he ran into a burning building for her.  He's just a spoiled, self-important man who thinks he and his family are above everyone else.

I consider my husband a good man but he knows I don't expect him to act like a redneck in a bar looking for an excuse to fight if someone insulted me.  He's an adult who knows how to use words.  It's this "might makes right" attitude where arguments are settled with violence that gives us road rage incidents and people fighting on planes. Aren't we more civilized than that?


----------



## jujube (Mar 28, 2022)

And here i thought the highlight of the night was going to be Sean Penn taking a blowtorch to his Oscars outside in the street.

Lacking that, we had Will Smith bi*ch-slapping Chris Rock on stage.  

I'm just into it for the gorgeous dresses and outrageous outfits.  If I knew there was going to be a prize fight, I'd-a made popcorn.

I haven't seen any of the movies and haven't heard of half of them.  I'm so out of touch.....


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *I am so out of the loop with current movies, I have to say I have never heard of either that movie or actor.  I do not remember the last time I watched an award show.*


I am waaay behind the times on movies(except Netflix), and I hardly know many of the younger actors these days, so no real interest in awards shows.
Regarding the Will Smith vs Chris Rock thing:  social media is blowing up over it.  My opinion: staged!


----------



## helenbacque (Mar 28, 2022)

The Slap?    G. I. Jane was bald because the movie part called for it.  Jada was bald because she suffers from an embarrassing medical condition.  It was a rude remark but comedians often go over the line in the search for a laugh.  Appropriate response?  Maybe not but guaranteed to get attention.  It takes the unexpected to get attention from the general public these days.


----------



## Lara (Mar 28, 2022)

Della said:


> Will Smith...As if public violence and swearing wasn't enough he made it all worse in his Oscar acceptance speech by calling it "an act of love" and framing it as a race issue by saying, "this is the lack of respect we have to deal with."  I hope this hurts his box office draw, but I doubt if it will.


Back in the day, everyone took insults with a sense of humor. Look at all the successful comedians that made a living out of insulting everyone. They had celebrity roasts even. Remember Don Rickles? Phyllis Diller? Joan Rivers? Nothing last night came close to them. Although I agree it was certainly rude.

I don't think Will Smith was framing it as a race issue...he and Chris Rock are both black. I think Will Smith is just talking about Hollywood in general...definitely *Hollywood Tabloids*...or possibly how different the world is today with generally less respect for everything.

If anything it's probably going to help Will Smith at the box office....lots of free publicity that speaks to those who don't care.
`


----------



## Jules (Mar 28, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Regarding the Will Smith vs Chris Rock thing: social media is blowing up over it. My opinion: staged!


I thought of this too.  These guys are too big of names to chance something like this.  

Jada obviously isn’t too distressed by her alopecia; she can afford the best of wigs.  She looked sensational. 

Two wrongs don’t make a right.   

Earlier in the evening Will & Jada were the butt of one of three female hosts jokes (I don’t know her), (paraphrasing here ) when she was calling single men on the stage and then said Will’s name, retracted it, looked at Jada and laughed, saying he was basically available.  There were probably lots of jokes aimed at others.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 28, 2022)

Chris Rock learned - assuredly not for the first time - when you poke a bear, her husband might come up on stage and poke you right back.  Cracks about Jada's battle with alopecia would be expected of a second grade class bully rather than a professional comedian, but Rock has an edgy, loose-cannon, wiseacre style.  What interested me was that Will Smith laughed when Rock told the joke. 

Will Smith has to be discomfited with the very public gossip and general optics of his wife's affairs. Just a couple of weeks ago at the BAFTA awards, Rebel Wilson cracked, "Personally I thought his (Will Smith's) best performance in the past year has been being OK with all of his wife's boyfriends."

All's well that ends well though.  Will Smith defended Jada's honor caveman style, while generously handing Chris Rock material for a whole new standup set, plus a lifetime of don't-take-this-the-wrong-way intros: "Ok, now stay in your seats, people.  Don't come up on stage to slap me up for this, but did you hear about..."  The reference will always earn him some laughs.

Edited to remedy spacing and grammatical errors.


----------



## Lara (Mar 28, 2022)

I read that it wasn't staged. Plus, I saw a video that showed his wife's reaction when it happened...not happy at all... and she doesn't seem to be the type to fake anything.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 28, 2022)

Lara said:


> I read that it wasn't staged. Plus, I saw a video that showed his wife's reaction when it happened and she doesn't seem to be the type to stage that.


I agree it didn't look staged.  However, because Smith's reaction was so disproportionate it's clear that something bigger is going on with him.


----------



## Chet (Mar 28, 2022)

Will Smith punching Chris Rock for a snide remark made about Smith’s wife was justifiable. It was a knee jerk reaction in defense of her honor. I have seen the same thing personally. The fact that Smith later apologized gives him the best of both worlds. He defended his wife and he came off appearing apologetic.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 28, 2022)

I didn't know 99% of the younger actors.  Never have been much of a Will Smith fan.  As for the Jada incident, I think that Chris Rock owes her an apology.  But at the same time, I felt that it was staged. What do I know?!

So, this years' Oscar's was a bit off.  Sad to see Liza Minnelli ill. 

Think I'll stick to watching sports.


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 28, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I didn't know 99% of the younger actors.  Never have been much of a Will Smith fan.  As for the Jada incident, I think that Chris Rock owes her an apology.  But at the same time, I felt that it was staged.
> 
> So, this years' Oscar's was a bit off.  Sad to see Liza Minelli ill.
> 
> Think I'll stick to watching sports.


Not sure if it was staged or not and like I said in my other post, I couldn't really get the full extent of it all other than the slap and reading the text of the joke and what was said by Chris Rock and Will Smith because I couldn't hear the actual conversing on the video. I just know there were some expletives in it. 

I agree with you that Chris Rock owes Jada an apology and that is how it should have been approached by Will Smith in the first place and not the way he did. He should have after the fact asked Rock for an apology to not only his wife, but also all others in a statement who suffer from that disability. Jokes about disabilities in my opinion are very distasteful and maybe that is because I have one.


----------



## Jan14 (Mar 28, 2022)

I didn’t like Will Smiths behavior.  I’ve always respected him as an actor.  But on this night when he was about to receive the highest honor as an actor, this was ridiculous.   Jada has chosen to embrace her alopecia and is gorgeous with or without hair.  They are multi millionaires that can afford any treatment or any wig.  I think he could have used some self control and handled things later.  After all, he is an actor.  This would be humiliating to his Jada, I would think.


----------



## oldman (Mar 28, 2022)

Jules said:


> It was really shocking to see Liza Minnelli.  She is dealing with viral encephalitis.  I know nothing about it, but see how it has ravaged Liza.


I am still healing from having encephalitis. I didn’t have the worse form, but any form is dangerous and no picnic. I have been off all medications for about 2 weeks now, with the exception of one, which I need to stay on for at least another 2 weeks. Good news is that I have been declared out of any further danger.


----------



## Della (Mar 28, 2022)

Chet said:


> Will Smith punching Chris Rock for a snide remark made about Smith’s wife was justifiable. It was a knee jerk reaction in defense of her honor.


Her honor?  He didn't call her a slut or make reference to her extramarital affairs, he mentioned that her hair reminded him of GI Jane's.  I've had hair insults all my life, it reminds people of Stevie Nicks.  We were once out with another couple when the man turned around in the middle of the mall and asked me if I couldn't brush my hair.  My husband didn't slap him and I definitely didn't think my honor had been besmirched.

Speaking of defending women.  No one seems bothered that Will Smith shouted the F-word twice in front of all their wives, mothers and daughters.  My father would have punched anyone who swore in front of his wife.


----------



## Lara (Mar 28, 2022)

StarSong said:


> ...it didn't look staged.  However, because Smith's reaction was so disproportionate it's clear that something bigger is going on with him.


I agree with disproportionate and that something else must have been going on.
Maybe a previous encounter with Chris Rock or you know, there are funny drunks and angry drunks.

Maybe alcohol makes Will Smith an angry "drunk", and over-protective of his wife.
He deserved to be upset but he lacked self-control for sure.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 28, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Will Smith's wife has a medical problem that has caused her to lose her hair.  The movie Chris Rock referenced was with a bald character.  I have never heard Chris Rock be offensive before, but I do think this one crossed a line.
> 
> I did stand-up comedy in the 90s.  I don't think Chris Rock intended anything mean, but I do think he flubbed that one and wound up being very offensive to her.  It is something that happens to comedians, especially when they are pressed and trying to come up with comedy lines, under pressure.


I agree with you.  He crossed a line and don't blame Will a bit for smacking him.  Its not the answer but she has struggled with this for a long time and deserves more respect !


----------



## Pepper (Mar 28, 2022)

terry123 said:


> I agree with you.  He crossed a line and don't blame Will a bit for smacking him.  Its not the answer but she has struggled with this for a long time and deserves more respect !


Then why did she shave her head on Instagram if she's so doggone sensitive?  Why talk about your boyfriends in front of spouse & kids if she's so sensitive?  Nope.  Public people, especially those who constantly seek it out, are Fair Game.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 28, 2022)

Wether it's staged, result of a feud or actually offended by words from a COMEDIAN to so much as stage it or pull a nasty "prank" the result is a celebrity used violence to respond to something he didn't like. But this is exactly what inner city young gang members are doing daily except they aren't slapping with an open hand they are using guns, knives etc. They are on display for the world and children to see even if a video clip on social media.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 28, 2022)

I did see a clip of a Chris Rock show from 2014?2016?,where hemade a derogatory comment referring to Will Smith. I think there`s some history there...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 28, 2022)

WhatInThe said:


> Didn't watch, Haven't watched in decades. Stopped watching award shows long ago.
> 
> Did see the news and read some stories on actor Will Smith hitting comedian Chris Rock for a JOKE about his wife's hair. A JOKE. But then I'm thinking this is a building full of actors, writers, directors etc. A part of me thinks this could've been staged. It's free PR for the individuals involved and the telecast/ceremony itself.  Either way planned or real it's poor taste/behavior no matter how one puts it.


Perhaps what you don't know is that the joke was insensitive. A friend sent me the YT video and at first I though it was a joke. Then when he cursed at him I said...well, guess not. But I didn't understand why he reacted as he did. Later my BFF told me about it and the backstory. Jada has an autoimmune disease that was causing her to lose her hair, so she shaved her head. This is an emotional thing for a woman to go through. I love Chris Rock (he's the only comedian that doesn't immediately turn me off when the cursing starts), but he hit a sore spot and I think he should have left that alone. But maybe he didn't even know the back story. My BFF said Jada didn't look too pleased when he joked about her. Will and Jada have had some serious ups and downs and he must've been very wired. Still, I wish he hadn't handled the situation the way he did. I think Chris played it off pretty well, though.

Re the OP:  My BFF also told me that CODA won. I'd been seeing advertisements for it on my Roku but didn't really know what it's about. My friend said that Marlee Matland was in it. I first saw her in Children Of A Lesser God and hadn't seen her in anything in a long time.


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 28, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Perhaps what you don't know is that the joke was insensitive. A friend sent me the YT video and at first I though it was a joke. Then when he cursed at him I said...well, guess not. But I didn't understand why he reacted as he did. Later my BFF told me about it and the backstory. Jada has an autoimmune disease that was causing her to lose her hair, so she shaved her head. This is an emotional thing for a woman to go through. I love Chris Rock (he's the only comedian that doesn't immediately turn me off when the cursing starts), but he hit a sore spot and I think he should have left that alone. But maybe he didn't even know the back story. My BFF said Jada didn't look too pleased when he joked about her. Will and Jada have had some serious ups and downs and he must've been very wired. Still, I wish he hadn't handled the situation the way he did. I think Chris played it off pretty well, though.
> 
> Re the OP:  My BFF also told me that CODA won. I'd been seeing advertisements for it on my Roku but didn't really know what it's about. My friend said that Marlee Matland was in it. I first saw her in Children Of A Lesser God and hadn't seen her in anything in a long time.


I highly suggest you watch CODA. It is an incredible film. Yes Marlee Matlin is in it as the mom to the main character who is the daughter and the only hearing character of the family. The actor who plays the dad in the movie also won the Best Supporting Actor Award last evening becoming the first ever Deaf Male actor to win an Academy Award. His name is Troy Kotsur and he was also amazing in this movie.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 28, 2022)

terry123 said:


> I agree with you.  He crossed a line and don't blame Will a bit for smacking him.  Its not the answer but she has struggled with this for a long time and deserves more respect !


Sorry, but in my opinion it's never acceptable for an audience member - even one who feels targeted by a joke - to come on stage and physically assault a comedian.  If you can't take the celebrity heat, stay out of the celebrity kitchen.   

Will Smith's Academy Award win is far overshadowed by his foolish, impulsive behavior last night. He's fortunate that Chris Rock didn't file assault charges. Indeed, the better man in this fracas ended up being Chris Rock. 

Had Will Smith sat there, rolled his eyes and let it go at that, nobody would have even remembered the joke this morning.


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 28, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Sorry, but in my opinion it's never acceptable for an audience member - even one who feels targeted by a joke - to come on stage and physically assault a comedian.  If you can't take the celebrity heat, stay out of the celebrity kitchen.
> 
> Will Smith's Academy Award win is far overshadowed by his foolish, impulsive behavior last night. He's fortunate that Chris Rock didn't file assault charges. Indeed, the better man in this fracas ended up being Chris Rock.
> 
> Had Will Smith sat there, rolled his eyes and let it go at that, nobody would have even remembered the joke this morning.


I agree that Will Smith did not handle the situation appropriately at all and there were much better ways to handle it other than assaulting someone. 

I also think that all jokes about disabilities are extremely distasteful and should never be used. This is just my opinion as I am one who has a disability.


----------



## Della (Mar 28, 2022)

WhatInThe said:


> Wether it's staged, result of a feud or actually offended by words from a COMEDIAN to so much as stage it or pull a nasty "prank" the result is a celebrity used violence to respond to something he didn't like. *But this is exactly what inner city young gang members are doing daily except they aren't slapping with an open hand they are using guns, knives etc. They are on display for the world and children to see even if a video clip on social media.*


Yes, and those gang members will invariably tell you they were defending someone, sticking up for a fellow gang member who had been hurt the week before, or defending the honor of their girlfriend who someone called a name. 

 The kids are watching things like this and they're impressed with big Will Smith striding up that stage ramp to "defend" his woman.  They also relate to the, "Keep her name out your mouth," line which has been used by the tough guys in many movies.

I noticed forty years ago that Mel Gibson and Charles Bronson were making strings of movies that all began with a nice mild mannered man living quietly  with his wife.  Then she gets killed and it's like life gave him permission to turn into the ugliest most violent person on earth.   Do men secretly hope someone will kill their wife so they can break out the semi-automatic weapons and go on a rampage?


----------



## Bretrick (Mar 28, 2022)

I think winning best picture will greatly inspire many people in the Deaf community to strive for their dreams.


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 28, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> I think winning best picture will greatly inspire many people in the Deaf community to strive for their dreams.


I do think you are correct.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Yes, women are still in need of protection from their big strong men.  Sigh.  What an arousal.  If she is so sensitive, why not wear a wig?  Obviously she isn't.  I thought her head looked wonderful, she is a beautiful woman.  Chris Rock is a small man with a big mouth and Will Smith is a bully who needs anger management.


the fact is Will Smith and Jada Smith make their living not just from acting but especially Jada talks about her Alopecia in the media and on chat shows all the time.. and in fact makes a living using it as a subject as much as many other things about their relationship and their personal lives.

When you open yourself up to the public like that you will and should expect to be the butt of jokes and or criticism, as well as anything positive  and Will Smith has been in the business long enough to know this...

Chris Rock and Will Smith were friends.. Chris made a joke not about Alopecia but about GI Jane.  Will laughed,  so Chris didn't believe he'd overstepped the mark with the Smiths .. but  Jada for some reason took offence to it, and Will Smith took up the cudgel on her behalf, and in an appalling unprofessional act of madness, physically assaulted Chris Rock on stage...in front of viewing millions

Now it doesn't matter who you prefer between the 2.. there's a line drawn in showbiz where you sort your differences off stage... Will Smith knows this, which was the reason for his tears when accepting his Oscar, he apologised to the room.. because he knows that he was absolutely in the wrong and there's a very real possibility his career will go down the swannee..  because of it.. and to justify it as a grown man , by saying he'll do anything for love.. is just beyond belief..., but tellingly he did not apologise to the man he'd just assaulted

I for one have lost any respect that I may have had for Will Smith.. he's nothing but a violent aggressor... ..and have gained respect for Chris Rock who not only did not retaliate , but actually refused to press charges ...


----------



## Pepper (Mar 28, 2022)

Chris Rock rocks, and he always has.  Big fan since his beginnings.  I'm not at all surprised on how he handled it, with humor and grace.  Yes, I said that.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 28, 2022)

Comedians make jokes and observations about the human condition.  Our fears, foibles, strengths and weaknesses are all fair game. 

My friend is a stand-up comic.  He's told me that every audience contains people who might find some jokes personally offensive.  His attitude is that people with thin skins should avoid comedy events.  (He's outraged by Smith's physical response last night and fears it will spread to small comedy clubs where audience members have often had a couple of drinks too many.) 

If my friend makes fun of having gained 10 lbs over the holidays he worries about being heckled (or called out Twitter) by someone with glandular issues, or a history of bulimia, anorexia or other eating disorders.  Or other kinds of activists - is weight gain "showing off" because his family had more than enough to eat over the holidays while others may be struggling to buy food?     

If he jokes about his occasional clumsiness or ineptitude might that be perceived as hurtful and and hateful by people with physical disabilities?  When humorously describing his inability to understand cryptocurrency should he worry about people whose family members have cognitive limitations?  

As for last night - celebrities are going to be the butt of jokes.  They receive a lot of money and plenty of perks to compensate. 

Will Smith blew it.  Instead of being amiable and letting the not-so-funny joke fall flat, he created international headlines as a macho sorehead and unintentionally offered himself up as the source of many future punchlines.           

When Arnold Schwarzenegger was being skewered by the "pump you up" sketches on SNL, instead of going nuclear he made a guest appearance showing he could laugh at himself.  Ditto Barbra Streisand with the "like buttah" Coffee-Talk bits on SNL.  She happened to be doing a Radio City Music Hall event (across the street from the SNL studio) on a night that she learned was going to feature one of the skits.  She walked into the skit as a surprise appearance, completely flooring the three cast members on stage doing the bit. 

Marlee Matlin did a hilarious guest star turn on Seinfeld poking fun at the humorous aspects of being deaf in a hearing world.  As a Grammy presenter Stevie Wonder opened the winner revealing envelope and turned it toward the cameras, laughing that the audience couldn't read it because they didn't know braille. He's known for his sense of humor, including pranking friends by making them think he's planning to drive them somewhere.       

These people are good sports.  Mr. Smith should take it down a few notches and learn from them.


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 28, 2022)

I think the bottom line with this is violence should have definitely not been a part of this at all. Whether the joke was distasteful or not the way Will Smith reacted in front of not only that audience of his peers, but also billions of viewers on the live television was uncalled for. It should have been handled in a totally different manner between Will Smith, Jada Pinkett Smith and Chris Rock and not in front of all of those cameras. 

Only having the ability to see the text of how Chris Rock handled the situation, I believe he handled it very professionally.


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 28, 2022)

I have never watched the Awards Show.  Actually I have never watched them and never will.   I'm not least bit interested in modern day celebrities, who they sleep with, what they eat or who they hate or love.  I used to have "heroes" but they are now dead for many years.  Anyway, those folks on the shows wear funny clothes and they have funny haircuts.  A lot of those so called celebrities dress funny just to attract attention.  They are "starved" for attention  Definitely, not my thing!

I feel that with so much going on in the world, I have absolutely no time or interest in what some clown does on TV.  We have Putin's war in Ukraine which has millions of immigrants leaving the country.  We have problems with pollution, global warming, rising inflation and raising interest rates.  All these are important to me than what some so called "star" says or does.


----------



## jerry old (Mar 28, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> I have never watched the Awards Show.  Actually I have never watched them and never will.   I'm not least bit interested in modern day celebrities, who they sleep with, what they eat or who they hate or love.  I used to have "heroes" but they are now dead for many years.  Anyway, those folks on the shows wear funny clothes and they have funny haircuts.  Definitely, not my thing!


Yea, Packerjohn, a right thinker


----------



## RnR (Mar 28, 2022)

Will Smith has just apologised in an Instagram post at https://www.instagram.com/p/CbqmaY1p7Pz/.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 28, 2022)

*The Oscars* took a giant leap.....backwords

I don't think *Will* and *Jada* are going to be invited to any roasts for awhile

Where's *Don Rickles* when you need him


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 28, 2022)

RnR said:


> Will Smith has just apologised in an Instagram post at https://www.instagram.com/p/CbqmaY1p7Pz/.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder how long it took his lawyers and PR people to come up with that or get him to release something.


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 28, 2022)

I'm sure my views won't sit well with some, but I think Will and Jada Pinkett-Smith are attention whores.  She is constantly on Red Table talking about her Alopecia, her marriage woes or her affair.  They have made their life a public spectacle, so if they get backlash so be it. 

I think Will Smith is arrogant and insecure (trying to suck up to Jada so she won't have another affair) and he acted like an immature thug.  And the fact that he used such foul language after he slapped Chris Rock says a lot about him.  I guess someone has to take Alec Baldwin's place since he is no longer in the spotlight.  

Will Smith's sharing of his "Dad Bod" during Covid just shows how much he needs attention and how important he thinks he is.  I haven't watched anything Will Smith was in since the 90's and now I certainly won't.

I think Chris Rock handled it like a true gentleman.


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 28, 2022)

RnR said:


> Will Smith has just apologised in an Instagram post at https://www.instagram.com/p/CbqmaY1p7Pz/.


Sure he's sorry because it could damage his career.  He's not "work in progress".  He's in his 50's.  He has shown exactly who he is.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 28, 2022)

*I ave not watched award shows in years.  Never been interested.  I do not follow current music or movies.  And I have been one to never choose what I like based on awards.
But I heard of the controversy.  WOW.
But, that movie CODA that won, does sound interesting. May wait for it to come to streaming.  My local movie theater closed at start of Pandemic, and story is the owner has no plans to reopen*


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 28, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I'm sure my views won't sit well with some, but I think Will and Jada Pinkett-Smith are attention whores. She is constantly on Red Table talking about her Alopecia, her marriage woes or her affair. They have made their life a public spectacle


Sure looks like that.

Goes to show ya, no matter who or what you are, or how much you have, we've all got our baggage


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 28, 2022)

Whether staged or real, that incident was a disgrace!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> I have never watched the Awards Show.  Actually I have never watched them and never will.   I'm not least bit interested in modern day celebrities, who they sleep with, what they eat or who they hate or love.  I used to have "heroes" but they are now dead for many years.  Anyway, those folks on the shows wear funny clothes and they have funny haircuts.  Definitely, not my thing!


I actually don't watch the American awards shows myself either.. however this attack made international news.. that's where I saw it...


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 29, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *I ave not watched award shows in years.  Never been interested.  I do not follow current music or movies.  And I have been one to never choose what I like based on awards.
> But I heard of the controversy.  WOW.
> But, that movie CODA that won, does sound interesting. May wait for it to come to streaming.  My local movie theater closed at start of Pandemic, and story is the owner has no plans to reopen*


The movie CODA is in a streaming format called Apple TV.


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 29, 2022)

@dseag2  you are correct that the apology from Will Smith is somewhat to help his career survive. He is not stupid and knows that assaulting another man on live television is not going to go well for his career so I imagine his agent and publicist informed him that he better apologize and do it quickly. 

I am also not saying that Chris Rock is a complete saint in all of this matter. Yes, he handled the situation like a true professional. However, the situation should have never come to be as in my opinion jokes about disabilities should never come to be. 

The Academy should also be ashamed of themselves for the manner they handled the situation. They definitely have people who go over the Hosts script and should have seen the joke and what it was targeting and removed it from the script. I doubt that it was something that was something Chris Rock just added at the last minute. 

After the assault from Will Smith and the Academy stating they do not promote violence at all they still did nothing. They should have immediately removed Will Smith from the audience and for his award if she wanted to have his wife accept it. At least they would have made a stance on what they said they believe in. They did nothing.


----------



## Mizmo (Mar 29, 2022)

I haven't watched this show for many years.   I don't go to the movies any more so really have no interest in it.

The whole world know about Jada's alopecia through various interview over the years .
 She made no secret of it and did many interviews even joking about it herself. 

 I feel there was a lot more reason  behind Smith's  actions than her baldness.
His well scripted supposed apology just adds to the whole stupid attention getting  situation.
Just my tuppence worth


----------



## Jeni (Mar 29, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I'm sure my views won't sit well with some, but I think Will and Jada Pinkett-Smith are attention whores. She is constantly on Red Table talking about her Alopecia, her marriage woes or her affair. They have made their life a public spectacle, so if they get backlash so be it.


Could not have said it better myself...... 
this is the act of "celebrities" who long ago fell off the radar for most people... desperate for press and attention


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 29, 2022)

As I have been thinking about this entire situation and  some of what I read about it and even the text I read from Will Smith's acceptance speech for the Best Actor award it seems to me that his actions somehow tie into the character he played in King Richard. Venus & Serena Williams father Richard Williams was a huge protector of them and his family and would go to all ends to protect them. That is pretty much what he did with his actions at the award show the other night. 

From reading the words from his acceptance speech for the best actor award he even tied it all in there. It all seems a bit weird to me. It seems like he was somewhat still acting the part of Richard Williams and showing the world that we all need to protect those we love. Of course he took it way too far as that is what most celebrities seem to do. 

I do think celebrities do these crazy sort of stunts all the time to drum up drama to get attention towards their career. Not saying Will Smith needs that sort of attention at all so that doesn't make much sense, but they do it often. 

Chris Rock is also getting a lot of attention out of this as well and before all of this what really has he done recently. 

I don't know it all seems pretty weird to me.


----------



## helenbacque (Mar 29, 2022)

Celebrities and attention/publicity?  They are like the rich and money ..... enough is never enough.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 29, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Chris Rock rocks, and he always has.  Big fan since his beginnings.  I'm not at all surprised on how he handled it, with humor and grace.  Yes, I said that.


Rock's show ticket prices spiked on resale sites after the slap.

https://nypost.com/2022/03/29/chris-rocks-comedy-tour-ticket-prices-skyrocket-after-will-smith-slap/


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 29, 2022)

WhatInThe said:


> Rock's show ticket prices spiked on resale sites after the slap.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2022/03/29/chris-rocks-comedy-tour-ticket-prices-skyrocket-after-will-smith-slap/


Not a surprise at all.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 29, 2022)

In the meantime Smith's award 'might' be in jeopardy. Academy to meet and decide what to do.

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/m...review-will-smith-oscars-incident-1235120995/

Don't think much will come of it although it keeps Smith's name and slap in the news


----------



## Jeni (Mar 29, 2022)

WhatInThe said:


> In the meantime Smith's award 'might' be in jeopardy. Academy to meet and decide what to do.
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/m...review-will-smith-oscars-incident-1235120995/
> 
> Don't think much will come of it although it keeps Smith's name and slap in the news


The academy probably loves it most people have talked about show in years and maybe people have watch links to this ... their ratings for all these award shows have been in the dumps for years.

never saw it do not care personally if either one of those guys ... was slapped silly


----------



## feywon (Mar 29, 2022)

@StarSong  mentioned Jada Pinkett-Smith's affair(s), we should  not overlook the fact that this couple went public a few years ago about having an open marriage. I seem to recall he initially suggested and he had affairs before her highly publicized one. Kind of limited my sympathy for him when she confirmed the relationship with her son's friend, despite his emotional reaction.

Whether celebs or not i don't consider any choices others make my business unless it involves harm to a minor and when they or others seem to be soliciting my sympathy for them having to deal with  natural consequences of their choices.

Someone needs to point out that without Smith's reaction the 'joke' would likely have been forgotten by most people by the time the broadcast ended. Does anyone remember any if the 'offensive' remarks Ricky Gervais made at an awards show a while back?  Instead, it has become a major topic on news and social media despite several much more important matters than as Wil Wheaton put it 'one multimillionaire slapping another multimillionaire'.

__________

I also find it interesting that some  that have complained of how 'oversensitive' and excessively politically correct  we've become are fine with a physically violent response to 'mere words', which is how  they often cast their own insults, microaggressions and passive aggressive marks.


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 29, 2022)

WhatInThe said:


> In the meantime Smith's award 'might' be in jeopardy. Academy to meet and decide what to do.
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/m...review-will-smith-oscars-incident-1235120995/
> 
> Don't think much will come of it although it keeps Smith's name and slap in the news


I don't think they will take away his award as that was won on his accomplishments of how he performed in the film King Richard and really even though literally Will Smith slapped the Academy in the face and embarrassed himself and the Academy that doesn't change how he performed in the movie. 



Jeni said:


> The academy probably loves it most people have talked about show in years and maybe people have watch links to this ... their ratings for all these award shows have been in the dumps for years.
> 
> never saw it do not care personally if either one of those guys ... was slapped silly


For me , I didn't watch the Academy Awards. I became interested in the show when I saw the news that Coda actor Troy Kotsur won for Best Supporting Male Actor. Then I became elated when I saw that CODA won the Best Film award. I did not know about the whole Chris Rock and Will Smith thing until I saw it posted here.

Initially when I made this thread about the Academy Awards if you look back to the OP it is all about how I was excited for the deaf community that CODA won Best Film. Nothing to do about Will Smith and Chris Rock. 

The sad thing is you are correct about the Academy loving all of this talk. Even though they say they hate violence and are against it they are eating this all up.


----------



## Jules (Mar 29, 2022)

Silent Rose said:


> They definitely have people who go over the Hosts script and should have seen the joke and what it was targeting and removed it from the script. I doubt that it was something that was something Chris Rock just added at the last minute.


It wasn’t reviewed or rehearsed according to a NY Post article.  He’s a really astute comic and may have ad libbed it.  



Mizmo said:


> His well scripted supposed apology just adds to the whole stupid attention getting situation.


His publicist was out on the floor with him during every commercial break.  Bet she and the lawyers were working at high speed.  



Jeni said:


> The academy probably loves it most people have *talked about show in years *and maybe people have watch links to this


Yeah, they’ll be loving it.  

Somewhere I saw photos of Will partying the night away while holding his Oscar.  He wasn’t too distressed then.  Again the lawyers and team would be working overtime.


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 29, 2022)

Jules said:


> It wasn’t reviewed or rehearsed according to a NY Post article.  He’s a really astute comic and may have ad libbed it.
> 
> 
> His publicist was out on the floor with him during every commercial break.  Bet she and the lawyers were working at high speed.
> ...


If that was the case then he should have been aware of her issues and even if he honestly thought that the joke was just about the movie G.I. Jane, he had to still be aware of what Jada had gone through with her disability.  Whether Jada was outspoken about it or not and comfortable about it there are many others with the same disability that are not and that in my opinion makes it still distasteful. In my opinion all jokes about disabilities should not be used whether they are directed at a group or community or just one person. Maybe I am extremely sensitive in this area because I have a disability, but I feel those sorts of jokes should be left alone. 

Now as for Chris Rock and the way he handled the situation after the fact, it was extremely professional.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Mar 29, 2022)

Well my 2¢ worth. One week ago, Jada Pinkett Smith made this statement on several social media platforms... 
"I don't give 2 craps what people feel about this bald head of mine, cause guess what? I love it." 

Something else seems to be happening here, imo.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 29, 2022)

It's unfair to presume Chris Rock knew of Jada's medical issues.  He's a highly successful comedian who's on the road most of the time (check out his upcoming schedule: http://chrisrock.com/) and may not have the time or interest to tune into a talk show starring some of the women in Jada's family.  (I had to look up "Red Table' - never heard of it before people on this thread mentioned it.) 

I had no idea that JPS had alopecia because I don't watch shows like The View, Kelly & whoever is her current host, or other gossip shows, nor do I read supermarket tabloids.

Rock is an off the cuff, raw-edged comedian. The joke connecting JPS & DM's hairdos could have occurred to him while he was standing in the wings waiting to go on stage. The Smiths would surely have appeared on the monitors many times that evening with Will being up for best actor.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2022)

I never heard of Jada Pinkett Smith.
I've heard the name "Chris Rock", but didn't know who he is.
I saw Will Smith back when I had cable TV.
Never heard of Red Table.


----------



## Jules (Mar 29, 2022)

This incident came up in a podcast and as they said, if you sit in the honoured four front rows there’s an expectation that you will be roasted.  

I’d never hear of Red Table either.


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 29, 2022)

Only saw the clip where  the 'slap' took place.

I had a male friend in high school was losing his hair.
He was so embarrassed about it.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 29, 2022)

Jules said:


> I’d never hear of Red Table either.


Red Table is the name of Jada's podcast.  I think.  NO, I was wrong, it is on Facebook


----------



## Jeni (Mar 29, 2022)

Jules said:


> This incident came up in a podcast and as they said, if you sit in the honoured four front rows there’s an expectation that you will be roasted.
> 
> I’d never hear of Red Table either.


well people are looking it up and it is her podcast or whatever has more free publicity for it now then ever ....
she made rounds talking about herself and her hair trying to drum up a following for her podcast.....
ppl watching or listening means $$$$$


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 29, 2022)

My hair has thinned twice due to autoimmune issues and it's very distressing.  It's just now started filling back in from the second bout.  Even though Jada is an extraordinarily beautiful woman so can pull of the shaved look, I know she's worked through a grieving process.  Her hair should have _never_ been joke fodder. But if Will hadn't acted a fool, most people likely wouldn't have noticed the joke; his actions brought Jada's struggles front and center. My guess is that his behavior was as embarrassing to her as her hair loss ever was. Through the years he's purchased a home she thought was ostentatious and insisted they live in it, threw a 40th birthday bash for her that she called "a ridiculous display" of his ego. I wouldn't be surprised if she sees his macho display 'on her behalf' in the same light.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 29, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> My hair has thinned twice due to autoimmune issues and it's very distressing.  It's just now started filling back in from the second bout.  Even though Jada is an extraordinarily beautiful woman so can pull of the shaved look, I know she's worked through a grieving process.  Her hair should have _never_ been joke fodder. But if Will hadn't acted a fool, most people likely wouldn't have noticed the joke; his actions brought Jada's struggles front and center. My guess is that his behavior was as embarrassing to her as her hair loss ever was. Through the years he's purchased a home she thought was ostentatious and insisted they live in it, threw a 40th birthday bash for her that she called "a ridiculous display" of his ego. I wouldn't be surprised if she sees his macho display 'on her behalf' in the same light.


Why are these two people still together?


----------



## Pepper (Mar 29, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Why are these two people still together?


For the sake of the children?


----------



## Jules (Mar 29, 2022)

Jeni said:


> well people are looking it up and it is her podcast or whatever has more free publicity for it now then ever ....
> she made rounds talking about herself and her hair trying to drum up a following for her podcast.....
> ppl watching or listening means $$$$$


Her show will get lots of attention now.  I wasn’t referring to her show/podcast; it was Adam Corolla’s show.  They were analyzing the Oscars.  

It’s too bad the cameras weren’t on Jada between the seconds that Will laughed at the joke and then he got up and hit Chris.  Jada must have had a reaction we didn’t get to see.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 29, 2022)

I'm probably wrong, but I still think this was staged.
If it was 'for real' then here's my take:
Chris Rock used poor judgement with his joke.
Will Smith behaved like a juvenile, and not like the self assured man that he usually is.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 29, 2022)

Silent Rose said:


> After the assault from Will Smith and the Academy stating they do not promote violence at all they still did nothing. They should have immediately removed Will Smith from the audience and for his award if she wanted to have his wife accept it. At least they would have made a stance on what they said they believe in. They did nothing.


The Academy told CNN that they did consider escorting Will Smith out of the theater. It's their policy to have security remove people who get violent or foul-mouthed. I think that's why Chris Rock looked over to his left about a minute after he was struck, as if to say "Um...security?"


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 29, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I'm probably wrong, but I still think this was staged.
> If it was 'for real' then here's my take:
> Chris Rock used poor judgement with his joke.
> Will Smith behaved like a juvenile, and not like the self assured man that he usually is.


I don't think it was staged. Also, I bet the Academy is done hiring comedians to host the awards. I don't know why they do - Bob Hope is dead and you've got a huge theater full of egos. It's the Oscars, not a roast.


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 29, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> The Academy told CNN that they did consider escorting Will Smith out of the theater. It's their policy to have security remove people who get violent or foul-mouthed. I think that's why Chris Rock looked over to his left about a minute after he was struck, as if to say "Um...security?"


I think the Academy should be also ashamed in how they handled the situation. Not only Will Smith should be ashamed. Chris Rock with the exception of making a distasteful joke handled the situation very professionally.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 29, 2022)

I think it was more about his own ego than defence of his wife’s alopecia.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 29, 2022)

mellowyellow said:


> I think it was more about his own ego than defence of his wife’s alopecia.


And it only kicked in when Jada gave him a look that said "Get off your ass and do something!" So, maybe more her ego than his, actually.

Smith laughed at Chris Rock's joke. Then he looked over at his wife, who was definitely not laughing.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I'm probably wrong, but I still think this was staged.
> If it was 'for real' then here's my take:
> Chris Rock used poor judgement with his joke.
> Will Smith behaved like a juvenile, and not like the self assured man that he usually is.


That crossed my mind too, especially after watching the clip online. Didn't Smith have a smile or a smirk on his face after he hit Chris Rock and was walking back to his seat?

Then, like the ham he probably is, decided to take it a bit further by shouting out obscenity. Hard to tell.


----------



## jerry old (Mar 29, 2022)

these people are actors, how do you tell what is real and what is acting?
it is a frivolous event that merits no attention


----------



## Pepper (Mar 29, 2022)

Just because our politicians are actors, and bad ones at that, doesn't mean that actors aren't people. There is no evidence it was staged.
I disagree, @jerry old that the Oscars are a frivolous event for those voting and attending.  If/when @raybar sees this, I think he will agree with me.  Raybar has a Hollywood studio background, as well as "she who must be obeyed."  ( @raybar)


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 29, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Just because our politicians are actors, and bad ones at that, doesn't mean that actors aren't people. There is no evidence it was staged.
> I disagree, @jerry old that the Oscars are a frivolous event for those voting and attending.  If/when @raybar sees this, I think he will agree with me.  Raybar has a Hollywood studio background, as well as "she who must be obeyed."  ( @raybar)


Most politicians are voted in to do the work of the people that voted them in. Do they end up doing that for the most part, No. Politicians get into office and they work on their own agenda and their main worry once they are in office is getting re-elected by whatever means it takes. I will leave that at just that as to not get too political, 

As for the Oscars being frivolous there is no way it is frivolous. There is a certain need for it and to show the accomplishments of these films and the people that work on them(not only the actors and actresses). Now what I feel is not needed at these shows is the platforms that some of these celebrities like to use to promote their agenda(whatever it might be). I am all for these celebrities getting up and thanking everyone that they worked on the film with and everyone in their families for helping them along the way, but when they try to make some sort of statement which I have read many have done there is no reason for that at the award shows. Maybe there is also no reason for the song and dance and jokes at these awards shows other than the songs that are sung from the shows that are nominated. That sort of stuff isn't a thing for me anyway as I can't hear any of it anyway. The awards do have a purpose though.


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 29, 2022)

I am paying no attention to the Academy Awards, never do.

I appreciate good TV and movies, but could care less about all this hurrah.


----------



## Medusa (Mar 29, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I am paying no attention to the Academy Awards, never do.
> 
> I appreciate good TV and movies, but could care less about all this hurrah.


Me either.  Although, I am now interested in the movie @Silent Rose mentioned.


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 29, 2022)

Medusa said:


> Me either.  Although, I am now interested in the movie @Silent Rose mentioned.


That is what this thread was supposed to be all about before the Will Smith and Chris Rock incident came about. When I originally wrote the first post, I had no idea that the Will Smith and Chris Rock thing even happened. I also did not watch the Academy Awards show and just saw that Troy Kotsur the actor who played the dad in the movie CODA had won the Best Supporting Actor Award. Then I saw that CODA won the Best Film and I was so happy I decided to make a post about it telling everyone to watch the movie because it is about my community(the deaf community) and also a fantastic movie. 

Then several posts later everyone started posting about the Will Smith and Chris Rock incident and then that is when I looked it up and saw what happened.


----------



## Medusa (Mar 29, 2022)

jerry old said:


> these people are actors, how do you tell what is real and what is acting?
> it is a frivolous event that merits no attention


Though I don't watch them, I've generally viewed the Academy Awards as Actors (and others in the industry) acknowledging each other's talent and work.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 29, 2022)

Pepper said:


> It is not normal to assault the comedian, Will Smith should have been kicked out instead of staying & grinning.  The offensive one was Will Smith, not Chris Rock.
> 
> Everyone screams about their "Freedom of Speech" so Chris was free to speak and Will was free to hit him?  Chris is a small man and macho Will towered over him.  Tired of this sick culture unleashed in 2016.
> 
> ...



Sick culture in Hollywood started in 2016?   More like 2016 culture had it's origins there.  Sure, he's a New Yorker, but very much Hollywood narcissism influenced.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 29, 2022)

jerry old said:


> these people are actors, how do you tell what is real and what is acting?
> it is a frivolous event that merits no attention



I've long believed that.   I'd never even know when they were held unless something makes headlines like this incident or I see sidebar news stories in more quiet years.


----------



## Lara (Mar 29, 2022)

Well, it's not like this is the first time an actor has pulled a stunt to grab the spotlight at the Academy awards...anyone remember Jack Nicholson mooning everyone including the cameras on stage during his acceptance speech? I don't even remember what he got the award for. I only remember the shock heard round the world. 

Nothing new. A streaker ran on the stage in 1974. Angelina Jolie said she was in love with her brother and then kissed him on the lips at the after party. 1973 Marlon Brando sent Sacheen Littlefeather onstage to decline his Best Actor win on his behalf to protest the way Native Americans were treated in Hollywood. Adrian Brody accepted his award and grabbed Halle Berry in a surprisingly warm embrace while planting a kiss on her lips.


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 29, 2022)

Silent Rose said:


> That is what this thread was supposed to be all about before the Will Smith and Chris Rock incident came about.


Have to confess that I only skimmed your post and some of the others, my bad.  I missed your point.

CODA does sound like an interesting movie, I'll see it when I can, will look for it. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CODA_(2021_film)


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 29, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Have to confess that I only skimmed your post and some of the others, my bad.  I missed your point.
> 
> CODA does sound like an interesting movie, I'll see it when I can, will look for it. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CODA_(2021_film)


I understand that this incident unfortunately stole what the award show is really suppose to be about and people really get interested in that sort of thing more than what really the show was suppose to be about. I don't blame anyone here because that news is all over the place. 

I highly recommend seeing the film CODA and I do feel you will really enjoy it.


----------



## SeniorBen (Mar 29, 2022)

If nothing else, now everybody knows about alopecia. I'd never heard of it before.

It's interesting that the Academy Awards this year and last year had movies about the hearing impaired nominated for Best Picture. Last year, The Sound of Metal, which was about a drummer who went deaf, was nominated for Best Picture but didn't win. This year, CODA won Best Picture.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 29, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> If nothing else, now everybody knows about alopecia. I'd never heard of it before.


My sister's boyfriend has alopecia. Not a hair on his body for 2 decades so I guess it isn't going to grow back. It often does if you complete a full course of the medication.

Actor Anthony Carrigan has alopecia. He plays NoHo Hank in a series I watch called Barry, and he's hilarious. He played a villain in Gotham and was in some other TV series and a few movies.


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 29, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> If nothing else, now everybody knows about alopecia. I'd never heard of it before.
> 
> It's interesting that the Academy Awards this year and last year had movies about the hearing impaired nominated for Best Picture. Last year, The Sound of Metal, which was about a drummer who went deaf, was nominated for Best Picture but didn't win. This year, CODA won Best Picture.


Both films are really good. CODA however I thought was a bit better.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 30, 2022)

Not that it matters to others, but, regardless of who was right or wrong, here's what I took away from this whole deal;
I see the “conservative case for letting someone publicly diss your wife to your face” was trending hard the other night.   I wouldn’t rule out at all the whole pimp slap thing the other night was staged to save an Oscars show that has drawn flies for years. But even if so, it's still dismaying to see how many men think the guy who stood up for his wife, or pretended to, is the bad guy. We have truly gone soft. Oh, and I've heard all the arguments to the contrary, and they're all bad.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## StarSong (Mar 30, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> But even if so, it's still dismaying to see how many men think the guy who stood up for his wife, or pretended to, is the bad guy. We have truly gone soft. Oh, and I've heard all the arguments to the contrary, and they're all bad.


If you're suggesting that because Will Smith took offense at a stupid joke he was justified to leave his seat, go up on stage and strike a man he towered over, then shout from his seat and drop the F-bomb on camera, I completely disagree with your position.  A physical response to a comedian's bad joke is unacceptable.  Comics can cope with being heckled but not being assaulted.  What you minimize as a "pimp slap" nearly knocked Rock off his feet.    

The only thing "soft" about this incident was Smith's ability to deal with a joke that annoyed his wife.  His grandstanding will color everyone's perception of him from this point forward, mostly not in a good way. 

it's a strong bet that after this incident, stage access points at future entertainment award and comedic shows will be manned by security, just as they are at rock concerts. Comedians will start rightfully stipulating their contracts include security during corporate events. All they'll need to say is, "I don't want someone going all Will Smith on me. "

Re CODA: I don't have an Apple TV subscription so I'll see it when or if it becomes available to the non-Apple world.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 30, 2022)

StarSong... I suggest nothing. I could care less about any of these bloated ego actors. My point, and it is my opinion only, was and still is that I'm astounded that so  many men think the any guy who stood up for his wife, is the bad guy. Makes me think society would prefer that men don't stand up and defend their spouse. Never going to happen in my universe.


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 30, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> StarSong... I suggest nothing. I could care less about any of these bloated ego actors. My point, and it is my opinion only, was and still is that I'm astounded that so  many men think the any guy who stood up for his wife, is the bad guy. Makes me think society would prefer that men don't stand up and defend their spouse. Never going to happen in my universe.


Is Will Smith a bad guy, I don't think so. Do I think what he did by assaulting another man bad behavior and could he have handled it much better. Absolutely Yes.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 30, 2022)

It's been 10 years or more since I watched the Academy Awards.....probably about the same time that any movies have been made that are worth the price of admission....IMO.  Nearly every movie I've attended in the past decade, or two, seems to be consumed more with "special effects" than a good storyline.


----------



## Medusa (Mar 30, 2022)

Okay, I'm going to admit that, _in theory_, I would love my man to get up and defend me like that.  I don't know how I'd feel if it _actually happened_ right in front of me, but it sounds good from here. 

Then again, Jada Pinkett Smith is kind of a badass and probably could have defended herself.  Which also sounds really good to me, better actually.  Maybe I would have gotten up and punched Chris Rock myself... in the throat.  

She was probably more pissed at her husband than at Chris Rock.


----------



## Jules (Mar 30, 2022)

Medusa said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith is kind of a badass and probably could have defended herself.


Exactly.  She could have saved this for a Red Table talk.  

It’s one thing for a man to defend his wife’s honour, it’s another to hit someone else for a questionable comment.  Being compared to Demi Moore in her prime isn’t exactly an insult.  

If anyone deserved a reprimand later, it might have been the female comedian earlier in the show who made a comment referencing Jada’s extracurricular affairs.


----------



## Medusa (Mar 30, 2022)

Jules said:


> Exactly.  She could have saved this for a Red Table talk.
> 
> It’s one thing for a man to defend his wife’s honour, it’s another to hit someone else for a questionable comment.  Being compared to Demi Moore in her prime isn’t exactly an insult.
> 
> If anyone deserved a reprimand later, it might have been the female comedian earlier in the show who made a comment referencing Jada’s extracurricular affairs.


I didn't see it, the awards or the incident, so I'm not familiar with some of your references, but I agree about commenting on Jada's personal life.  Sheesh, was it a Jada Roast?


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 30, 2022)

Smith was asked to leave after the slap but refused to do so. This is one of the things the Academy might discipline Smith with

https://tvline.com/2022/03/30/will-...o-leave-refused-academy-statement-chris-rock/


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 30, 2022)

WhatInThe said:


> Smith was asked to leave after the slap but refused to do so. This is one of the things the Academy might discipline Smith with
> 
> https://tvline.com/2022/03/30/will-...o-leave-refused-academy-statement-chris-rock/


Then the security that is probably paid quite well at this award show did not do their job. Even if he refused he should have been made and escorted out by security as he assaulted another person.


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 30, 2022)

Comments on this situation, if you think this psychologist is relevant...


----------



## Jules (Mar 30, 2022)

Silent Rose said:


> Then the security that is probably paid quite well at this award show did not do their job. Even if he refused he should have been made and escorted out by security as he assaulted another person.


At first I thought this too, until I read a comment from https://www.newsfromme.com/ on March 27th.  

As he said, what if Will had refused to go (which we now know he did) and there’d been a further physical altercation.  Or Jada had refused to leave.  Etc.  I’m not sure of linking to Marc’s blog so am not quoting it.


----------



## win231 (Mar 30, 2022)

I didn't watch the awards.  I don't care for slapstick comedy.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 31, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> StarSong... I suggest nothing. I could care less about any of these bloated ego actors. My point, and it is my opinion only, was and still is that I'm astounded that so  many men think the any guy who stood up for his wife, is the bad guy. Makes me think society would prefer that men don't stand up and defend their spouse. Never going to happen in my universe.


There's a difference between standing up for someone you love and assaulting a comedian on stage over a perceived insult.  

A reminder: women stand up for our friends and loved ones on a regular basis. (Even on this very forum.) 
I've done it hundreds or possibly thousands of times over the course of my lifetime. Never did I think it required physical violence.


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 31, 2022)

Jules said:


> At first I thought this too, until I read a comment from https://www.newsfromme.com/ on March 27th.
> 
> As he said, what if Will had refused to go (which we now know he did) and there’d been a further physical altercation.  Or Jada had refused to leave.  Etc.  I’m not sure of linking to Marc’s blog so am not quoting it.


I understand that, but the thing is this is an entertainment show we are all talking about. One, I would have not had security come out to his seat and ask him to leave in front of everyone. I would have asked him and Jada to come back to a separate room and speak to them both there with security there and not ask them to leave , but tell them they had to leave. That way they would have been separated from the audience and if they would have put up a stink the audience would not have become aware of it. Security people should know how to handle these sorts of situations.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 31, 2022)

Jules said:


> If anyone deserved a reprimand later, it might have been the female comedian earlier in the show who made a comment referencing Jada’s extracurricular affairs.


Apparently Will and Jada have been quite public about aspects of their lives that most others keep private.  The Academy Awards ceremony wasn't the first place to bring up her extramarital affairs.

As this incident continues to unfurl, the Smiths will undoubtedly be the easiest of pickings for late night hosts and standup comedians until someone else's public faux pas hits the headlines.

*To anyone who've seen Chris Rock's "apology" on line, it's false news.*  As yet, he has made no public statement other than this during his standup concert in Boston last night: 

_“Let me be all misty and s***,” Rock said with tears in his eyes, gesturing to the crowd’s warm response.

“How was your weekend?” he quipped, to which the audience responded with laughter.

“I don’t have a bunch of s*** about what happened, so if you came to hear that, I had like a whole show I wrote before this weekend. And I’m still kind of processing what happened, so at some point I’ll talk about that s***. And it’ll be serious and it’ll be funny, but right now I’m going to tell some jokes.”_


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 31, 2022)

Chris Rock gets a 3 minute standing ovation at a sold out and first performance since the Oscars

https://deadline.com/2022/03/chris-...p-will-smith-comedy-tour-1234991314/#comments

Really didn't address it. Did ask how everybody's weekend was.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 31, 2022)

My estimation of Will Smith has dropped, and my estimation of Chris Rock has risen. 

It's too bad that incident took so much away from the focus of the event itself.


----------



## oldman (Apr 1, 2022)

oldman said:


> I am still healing from having encephalitis. I didn’t have the worse form, but any form is dangerous and no picnic. I have been off all medications for about 2 weeks now, with the exception of one, which I need to stay on for at least another 2 weeks. Good news is that I have been declared out of any further danger.


Thanks to everyone who sent well wishes. It’s been another struggle, worse than COVID was, but I had great doctors and nurses, otherwise, I’m not sure that I would have had the outcome that I did.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 1, 2022)

Now they're saying he was not officially asked to leave.

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/movies/movie-news/will-smith-oscars-chris-rock-slap-1235123033/

So one report where they didn't want pictures of him being escorted out. Probably wanted him to get his Oscar first which could've turned into a scandal itself. So the academy seems more worried about their image.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 1, 2022)

This is going to follow Will Smith to the end of his days in the business. I wonder if he realizes that.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 1, 2022)

WhatInThe said:


> Now they're saying he was not officially asked to leave.
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/movies/movie-news/will-smith-oscars-chris-rock-slap-1235123033/
> 
> So one report where they didn't want pictures of him being escorted out. Probably wanted him to get his Oscar first which could've turned into a scandal itself. So the academy seems more worried about their image.


Lots of unofficial and intermediate sources being quoted here, as behooves Hollywood gossip mags.  The Academy has disavowed Packer's statements, saying he doesn't speak for them.    

Not sure the full truth will ever come out about this, but Smith and Academy officials look increasingly bad.


----------



## Jules (Apr 1, 2022)

WhatInThe said:


> So the academy seems more worried about their image.


And all of Will’s lawyers.  Nothing good came out of this for Will or the Academy. I caught bits of this year’s show by accident.  It still doesn’t inspire me to watch next year.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 1, 2022)

Apparently Will has resigned from the Adademy.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 1, 2022)

mellowyellow said:


> Apparently Will has resigned from the Adademy.


Probably knew they were considering booting him.  (You can't fire me if I quit first...)


----------



## win231 (Apr 1, 2022)

Pinky said:


> This is going to follow Will Smith to the end of his days in the business. I wonder if he realizes that.


I doubt he cares.  If it threatens his career, he will try to come off like a hero & say, "I made the sacrifice to restore my wife's honor."
_The wife he repeatedly cheated on......... _


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 1, 2022)

I broke down and watched the video, after saying I didn't care, guess the temptation was too great.

Seems to me Chris Rock was insensitive and stupid, but Will Smith was worse.  Neither any kind of roll model...


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Apr 1, 2022)

mellowyellow said:


> Apparently Will has resigned from the Adademy.


Can't blame him. From what I've heard, that organization has really gone down hill lately.


----------



## dseag2 (Apr 1, 2022)

The LAPD actually came to consult Chris Rock and ask him if wanted Will Smith arrested.  He said no.  Chris Rock's standup shows have now been selling out and the ticket prices have risen to insane levels.  I think Chris Rock was very centered and strategic in his reaction.  This has done a lot for his career.  Will Smith's, not so much.  

https://www.usatoday.com/story/ente...-tickets-sold-out-will-smith-slap/7217419001/

"The cheapest available tickets on Gametime, another ticket marketplace, are going for $322 to Wednesday's show while the April 1st show is currently selling for $1,108. StubHub has ticket sellers auctioning off Wednesday's seats starting at $314 and going to $1,705. Tickets on VividSeats are also going for an inflated price, starting off at $293 for Thursday night's show, though tonight's performance is going for $834."


----------



## win231 (Apr 1, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> The LAPD actually came to consult Chris Rock and ask him if wanted Will Smith arrested.  He said no.  Chris Rock's standup shows have now been selling out and the ticket prices have risen to insane levels.  I think Chris Rock was very centered and strategic in his reaction.  This has done a lot for his career.  Will Smith's, not so much.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/ente...-tickets-sold-out-will-smith-slap/7217419001/
> 
> "The cheapest available tickets on Gametime, another ticket marketplace, are going for $322 to Wednesday's show while the April 1st show is currently selling for $1,108. StubHub has ticket sellers auctioning off Wednesday's seats starting at $314 and going to $1,705. Tickets on VividSeats are also going for an inflated price, starting off at $293 for Thursday night's show, though tonight's performance is going for $834."



Even though police asked Chris Rock, California state law does not require the victim to press charges or file a complaint, and the offence can be prosecuted any time up to 12 months after the incident.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## jerry old (Apr 2, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> The LAPD actually came to consult Chris Rock and ask him if wanted Will Smith arrested.  He said no.  Chris Rock's standup shows have now been selling out and the ticket prices have risen to insane levels.  I think Chris Rock was very centered and strategic in his reaction.  This has done a lot for his career.  Will Smith's, not so much.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/ente...-tickets-sold-out-will-smith-slap/7217419001/
> 
> "The cheapest available tickets on Gametime, another ticket marketplace, are going for $322 to Wednesday's show while the April 1st show is currently selling for $1,108. StubHub has ticket sellers auctioning off Wednesday's seats starting at $314 and going to $1,705. Tickets on VividSeats are also going for an inflated price, starting off at $293 for Thursday night's show, though tonight's performance is going for $834."


1.000.00 to   see a loudmouth idiot-really


----------



## Pepper (Apr 3, 2022)

Silent Rose said:


> I am usually not into these awards shows, but I am super excited that CODA won Best Picture tonight and also Best Supporting Actor Award to the 1st ever Deaf Actor Tony Kotsur for his amazing performance as Frank Rossi(The Dad) in the movie based on a deaf family that their youngest daughter is the only one in the family that can hear.
> 
> I had to share this as for someone that is in the deaf and hearing impaired community this is pretty exciting.


I just finished viewing CODA.  It is fantastic!  Charming, lovely, funny, tearful & bright---a great film deserving of the awards it received.  I tried messaging Silent Rose to thank her for her recommendation, but alas! although her account seems open messaging to her is closed.

My two thumbs are up for this movie.


----------

